# Lyft hung me out to dry



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Deleted


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Damage can be structural and unseen. No way Lyft can give you green light before mechanic blesses. Sorry.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, I had slightly different circumstances since I had another car I could drive while my full-time car was getting repaired....but here is my story:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/now-that-i-got-my-car-back-heres-what-happened.218296/

Hopefully, if you have rideshare insurance, you will also be able to recoup lost income while your car is out of commission.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I was transporting a pax for Lyft when a deer ran across the road right in front of me. I braked and the deer bounced off the left front of my vehicle. After dropping off the pax I reported accident through Lyft app. Got a call from Lyft and they put my account on hold pending photos of damage. I sent photos and they said there is too much damage to continue driving on the Lyft platform. It is minor cosmetic damage, barely noticeable from a distance. I am looking at three weeks to get it repaired and 3-5 days down time. I asked for clarification if the rules regarding vehicle condition and they stopped responding to my emails five hours ago. I have done over 2,000 Lyft rides and have a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Looks like I will be Uber only from here on out.
> 
> ...


Wait a few days, take new pictures from a different angle and resubmit .


----------



## xcnco (May 8, 2017)

And this is when you have a friend photo shop the dent away. That's not that noticeable. Buy him or her a beer.

Nobody else think of this?


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

in a case like this that's so minor i wouldn't have even reported it, unless the pax went flying around inside when you slammed the brakes other then that carry on pizza boy


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Pir8pete said:


> in a case like this that's so minor i wouldn't have even reported it, unless the pax went flying around inside when you slammed the brakes other then that carry on pizza boy


I reported it so I don't have to pay for it out of my pocket. Although minor, the first estimate came in at $2,200.00


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

PickEmUp said:


> I reported it so I don't have to pay for it out of my pocket. Although minor, the first estimate came in at $2,200.00


The problem is: Lyft's deductible is $2,500.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> The problem is: Lyft's deductible is $2,500.


Not surprising. At least my commercial policy only has a $500.00 deductible.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I reported it so I don't have to pay for it out of my pocket. Although minor, the first estimate came in at $2,200.00


I'd just use my own insurance and don't tell them you where driving a passenger. just proceed as you would a normal claim at that price. and how does just a hood come to that price on that kinda car? it's a KIA or Hyundai i think? wtf that body shop is way too pricey for nothing. Go somewhere else and get a quote

lets say this was me and I had a $1000.00 deductible

-I could get a new hood unpainted for 250
-bring the shop the hood
-to paint and prime the hood is only like 180 ish
-when it's finished go pick it up, install it yourself toss old hood, don't do the paint blending bs, if they want to paint more parts on the car thats not damaged on the adjacent panels, just tell them to match it best they can by scanning your cars paint with their paint match machine and the paint code on file.
-save all the insurance bs and it's just cheaper


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I reported it so I don't have to pay for it out of my pocket. Although minor, the first estimate came in at $2,200.00





LEAFdriver said:


> The problem is: Lyft's deductible is $2,500.


Some drivers are totally idiots. Why report this? Second, why tell your insurance company you do ride share? They only know because you open your mouth. They will ask, but just say NO.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Pir8pete said:


> I'd just use my own insurance and don't tell them you where driving a passenger. just proceed as you would a normal claim at that price. and how does just a hood come to that price on that kinda car? it's a KIA or Hyundai i think? wtf that body shop is way too pricey for nothing. Go somewhere else and get a quote
> 
> lets say this was me and I had a $1000.00 deductible
> 
> ...


Please don't assume to know everything from a photo. Retaining clips on the bumper cover also broke, requiring replacement.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I was transporting a pax for Lyft when a deer ran across the road right in front of me. I braked and the deer bounced off the left front of my vehicle. After dropping off the pax I reported accident through Lyft app. Got a call from Lyft and they put my account on hold pending photos of damage. I sent photos and they said there is too much damage to continue driving on the Lyft platform. It is minor cosmetic damage, barely noticeable from a distance. I am looking at three weeks to get it repaired and 3-5 days down time. I asked for clarification if the rules regarding vehicle condition and they stopped responding to my emails five hours ago. I have done over 2,000 Lyft rides and have a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Looks like I will be Uber only from here on out.
> 
> ...


Just be grateful that no one was injured.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

POOLKiller said:


> Some drivers are totally idiots. Why report this? Second, why tell your insurance company you do ride share? They only know because you open your mouth. They will ask, but just say NO.


Okay mister lying genius, riddle me this. What happens when, after talking to family and friends, the pax tells Lyft: since that ride when your driver braked abruptly, my neck and back hurt. Answer: immediate and permanent deactivation.


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> immediate and permanent deactivation.


Why do so many drivers fear this? Will the world end? Or will you actually have to find a job that you will actually have to work?

I know of drivers that have been deactivated only to find something better. Why do so many drivers think it's ok to earn less than minimum wage while destroying their cars? I look forward to getting deactivated. That way, I'll get off my ass on find something better.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

Oh, Deer !!


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

POOLKiller said:


> Why do so many drivers fear this? Will the world end? Or will you actually have to find a job that you will actually have to work?
> 
> I know of drivers that have been deactivated only to find something better. Why do so many drivers think it's ok to earn less than minimum wage while destroying their cars? I look forward to getting deactivated. That way, I'll get off my ass on find something better.


Well aren't you just an uplifting ray of sunshine.....


----------



## POOLKiller (Oct 5, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Well aren't you just an uplifting ray of sunshine.....


naw bro, drivers need to stop being intimidated by these companies that could careless about them. All I have to do is to say "I think my driver was drunk or high", and it's an automatic refund. Poor driver gets deactivated regardless if it's true.

Look at your case, hardy any damage that I can see in the pictures and you get put in timeout? Really? How many other drivers are out there with real damage on their cars and are still driving around?

Stop selling yourself out man.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> Oh, Deer !!


The OP should have written to "Deer Abby" for advice.


----------



## Irishjohn831 (Aug 11, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> The OP should have written to "Deer Abby" for advice.


He's a young buck, he will be okay. Once his car is fixed Lyft and other ride share companies will be fawning over him, and he can start making real doe !!


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Irishjohn831 said:


> He's a young buck, he will be okay. Once his car is fixed Lyft and other ride share companies will be fawning over him, and he can start making real doe !!


Unless he spends too much time on the road and neglects his wife, leading to an inevitable Deer John letter.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

EpicSwoleness said:


> Unless he spends too much time on the road and neglects his wife, leading to an inevitable Deer John letter.


The buck stops here!


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> At this point I have no interest in driving for Lyft again. They treat us drivers like krap.


That's the problem I'm having with both. I need the money but Uber and Lyft both treat us like shit and I'm tired of running my car into the ground for them.


----------



## Pir8pete (Jan 11, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> Please don't assume to know everything from a photo. Retaining clips on the bumper cover also broke, requiring replacement.


Then go buy those clips and put them on, I work as an automotive tech for years and i can tell you this is easy to do. So yes I know know this kinda stuff

go search the public register for Ringuette @ college of trades (http://www.collegeoftrades.ca/public-register-search) and you'll see this there so i know what i'm talking about

I'm trying to help you out and all i get this back lash, no appreciation.. It's like preaching to the quire with alot of drivers even the locals i talk to. that's fine go spend your money, have fun.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Pir8pete said:


> Then go buy those clips and put them on, I work as an automotive tech for years and i can tell you this is easy to do. So yes I know know this kinda stuff
> 
> go search the public register for Ringuette @ college of trades (http://www.collegeoftrades.ca/public-register-search) and you'll see this there so i know what i'm talking about
> 
> I'm trying to help you out and all i get this back lash, no appreciation.. It's like preaching to the quire with alot of drivers even the locals i talk to. that's fine go spend your money, have fun.


The broken tabs are part of the bumper cover.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I was transporting a pax for Lyft when a deer ran across the road right in front of me. I braked and the deer bounced off the left front of my vehicle. After dropping off the pax I reported accident through Lyft app. Got a call from Lyft and they put my account on hold pending photos of damage. I sent photos and they said there is too much damage to continue driving on the Lyft platform. It is minor cosmetic damage, barely noticeable from a distance. I am looking at three weeks to get it repaired and 3-5 days down time. I asked for clarification if the rules regarding vehicle condition and they stopped responding to my emails five hours ago. I have done over 2,000 Lyft rides and have a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Looks like I will be Uber only from here on out.
> 
> ...


It's important that your vehicle be in top shape to drive on the Lyft Payday Loan app. This is why many drivers earn less than minimum-wage, can't afford new tires or brakes, and often fall asleep at the wheel as result of low pay and long hours.


----------



## Cou-ber (Jul 23, 2015)

PickEmUp said:


> I reported it so I don't have to pay for it out of my pocket. Although minor, the first estimate came in at $2,200.00


Duh you have a deductible...


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I was transporting a pax for Lyft when a deer ran across the road right in front of me. I braked and the deer bounced off the left front of my vehicle. After dropping off the pax I reported accident through Lyft app. Got a call from Lyft and they put my account on hold pending photos of damage. I sent photos and they said there is too much damage to continue driving on the Lyft platform. It is minor cosmetic damage, barely noticeable from a distance. I am looking at three weeks to get it repaired and 3-5 days down time. I asked for clarification if the rules regarding vehicle condition and they stopped responding to my emails five hours ago. I have done over 2,000 Lyft rides and have a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Looks like I will be Uber only from here on out.
> 
> ...


Why would you report this to Lyft when you didn't have to? No matter, remember, Photoshop is your friend.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I was transporting a pax for Lyft when a deer ran across the road right in front of me. I braked and the deer bounced off the left front of my vehicle. After dropping off the pax I reported accident through Lyft app. Got a call from Lyft and they put my account on hold pending photos of damage. I sent photos and they said there is too much damage to continue driving on the Lyft platform. It is minor cosmetic damage, barely noticeable from a distance. I am looking at three weeks to get it repaired and 3-5 days down time. I asked for clarification if the rules regarding vehicle condition and they stopped responding to my emails five hours ago. I have done over 2,000 Lyft rides and have a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Looks like I will be Uber only from here on out.
> 
> ...


Why did you report it to lyft?


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why would you report this to Lyft when you didn't have to? No matter, remember, Photoshop is your friend.
> 
> View attachment 177495


Nice repair job!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

*I got a Ticket.*

&

*I was in an Accident.*

NEVER USE THOSE TABS. Unless of course the accident is serious.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Next time, run over the pax to get Lyft s attention.


----------



## Liquid702 (Jul 2, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> I was transporting a pax for Lyft when a deer ran across the road right in front of me. I braked and the deer bounced off the left front of my vehicle. After dropping off the pax I reported accident through Lyft app. Got a call from Lyft and they put my account on hold pending photos of damage. I sent photos and they said there is too much damage to continue driving on the Lyft platform. It is minor cosmetic damage, barely noticeable from a distance. I am looking at three weeks to get it repaired and 3-5 days down time. I asked for clarification if the rules regarding vehicle condition and they stopped responding to my emails five hours ago. I have done over 2,000 Lyft rides and have a 4.95 rating.
> 
> Looks like I will be Uber only from here on out.
> 
> ...


Same story with Lyft. Won't bore you with details. But I'm in the same boat.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

PickEmUp said:


> I reported it so I don't have to pay for it out of my pocket. Although minor, the first estimate came in at $2,200.00


But your deductible with Lyft is $2,500....


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

HighRollinG said:


> Damage can be structural and unseen. No way Lyft can give you green light before mechanic blesses. Sorry.


Dude...there is NO structural damage...there is barely a crease in the hood...come on now.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

SuzeCB said:


> But your deductible with Lyft is $2,500....


My commercial policy deductible is $500.00 and one of the first questions they asked is whether I reported it to Lyft. Lyft is the primary insurer and my commercial policy is contingent. Primary must pay or deny before contingent kicks in.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Why would you report this to Lyft when you didn't have to? No matter, remember, Photoshop is your friend.
> 
> View attachment 177495


Why bother with PS? Unless you pirate it, it's crazy expensive. If you are decent enough to retouch images & be undetectable, find a new line of work.

Go to a dealership, take pics of a new car, send those in.

Heck, change the pic angle. Car looks fine.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Why bother with PS? Unless you pirate it, it's crazy expensive. If you are decent enough to retouch images & be undetectable, find a new line of work.
> 
> Go to a dealership, take pics of a new car, send those in.
> 
> Heck, change the pic angle. Car looks fine.


As I stated in an earlier reply, Lyft will not let me drive again until their ambassador inspects my vehicle.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Why bother with PS? Unless you pirate it, it's crazy expensive.


Har har, me hearties.


> If you are decent enough to retouch images & be undetectable, find a new line of work.


What, and miss all of this?!? Are you mad??


> Go to a dealership, take pics of a new car, send those in.


Now that's good thinking


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> As I stated in an earlier reply, Lyft will not let me drive again until their ambassador inspects my vehicle.


Rent the same car for a day, switch the plates


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Rent the same car for a day, switch the plates


If only it were tha easy. This car is a rare color.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Update: it has been two weeks and still no response from Lyft of their insurer.


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

dirtylee said:


> Go to a dealership, take pics of a new car, send those in.


Just be sure to untie the balloon and take the BIG SAVINGS sticker off first.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

Just take a picture of the other side and mirror it.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

rman954 said:


> Just take a picture of the other side and mirror it.


As I stated in an earlier reply, Lyft will not let me drive again until their local ambassador inspects my vehicle.


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

UPDATE 12/4/17 it turns out Lyft didn’t put my account on hold, they DEACTIVATED me. I discovered this when I tried to put one of my other vehicles back on my account. When I challenged them on it, they asked for proof that I still owned the other vehicle, which I provided.


----------



## ChiGuy (Jul 18, 2017)

Good luck bro, keep us posted.


----------



## Phillip Hooks (Aug 10, 2017)

PickEmUp said:


> At this point I have no interest in driving for Lyft again. They treat us drivers like krap.


Amen! Deactivated me for one traffic ticket changing lanes improperly. 3 points on license.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

If the deductible is $2500, estimate $2200......who is paying? Can’t go after the uninsured deer. What is the conclusion?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

they have really destroyed many many lives with such awful business practices.


----------

